# Help my nephew at Leon Brooks Hines Lake!



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello PFF. I am a long time member, and I've met some good people here on the forum. I am hoping to host a tournament to benefit my nephew.
His name is Thomas Daniel Quiter, and he has Osteogenesis Imperfecta, otherwise known as "brittle bone disease". 
He has a GoFundMe page to raise money to get him a wheelchair accessible van, with hand controls, so he can drive. His father (my brother-in-law) passed away last year, and he could fix anything and everything that Tom needed with his old van. Unfortunately, the van he has is on its last legs.

I guess what I'm asking is, would anyone be interested in fishing a tournament at Brooks Hines lake to benefit my nephew? It would be a simple tournament, with two prizes: One for the biggest stringer, and one for the biggest fish. 
The lake already requires all fish to be weighed, and I have the lake manager's permission to do this. So, it should be simple.

I was thinking, $20.00 to get in, And the prizes are still up in the air. I do have a $40.00 Bass Pro gift card, and a swag bag from Jay's guns, including Smith and Wesson M&P logo hats, Glock logo hats, and Ducks Unlimited 75th anniversary pins. 
I do need to get this off the ground quickly, because my job will pick up soon, and I will barely have any time to breathe until fall.
Any suggestions or contributions would be greatly appreciated, and, of course, if anyone wants to donate to Thomas Daniel Quiter's GoFundMe page, that would be appreciated as well. He's an amazing person. 
Thanks in advance,
sj1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good thing you are doing, $20 isn't alot to ask fer an entry fer a good cause....Maybe even get the approval of the management to bring some grills and have some kind of cook out/fish fry fer donations too....I hope it works well fer ya'll and ifin it fits my schedule, I'm game to enter it!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

This should be happening in two weeks or so. I need to get the time off from work, and possibly sweeten the pot for prizes. Thanks, PFF.


----------

